# an idea for Christmas.... (pictures)



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Last year November we were at Disney World, and I took some pictures of a "royal feast" in one of the windows (can't remember the store it was in). The people were made of wood, and I was thinking this would be a great way to create a cool Christmas scene. Just takes some spindle type things, or if you have wood lathe the world is you oyster!. Jewels glued on, rickrack, sequins. Some paint.

doesn't take much imagination to turn it into a creche, either! (altho I'm having some trouble coming up with a camel....)

what do you all think? and what about making things like this for Christmas fairs? could do Santas and elves, Creche figures, the king/queen/royalty thing...


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You could also make these out of those wooden clothes pins.
Looks like a great idea to me.
bopeep


----------



## Pemburu (Apr 20, 2006)

I made some pilgrims once for myself that were kind of like that. I love them. They were a bit time consuming to paint.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been wishing I could have gotten a really close look at them, but they were in a sealed window display. I can see how the painting would be the most time consuming. Lots of detail would be necessary. I might try it this year. We managed to dig out my lathe when clearing out the garage, so I could try some turned people. 

I don't know WHY these little people appeal to me so much. It's not just this group, but everytime I see the wooden towns or scenes I am REALLY intrigued. Nutcrackers have always been a "thing" with me  Maybe it's the "turning a piece of wood into something glitzy" that turns me on


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it may be easier to do the camel laying down
maybe turn the spindle on its side 
I too love the little wooden "things"
esp christmas stuff
as far as the time consuming part,
maybe you could get 3 or 4 friends(or even 1 or 2) to get together
say every week or so, have a little tea, light snack,
and everyone paint their own,then it wouldn't 
seem so time consuming


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Those would make an amazing chess set.

Blue


Great job with the photography! :goodjob:


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Idea blueberrychick.

wis ann, I saw some of these in one of my mags the other day
and thought of you.if you want i'll try to find it again and let you 
know which one it was, you may be able to go to the website and paste a copy to look at???


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> Great Idea blueberrychick.
> 
> wis ann, I saw some of these in one of my mags the other day
> and thought of you.if you want i'll try to find it again and let you
> know which one it was, you may be able to go to the website and paste a copy to look at???


OOooo! that would be cool. dont' go crazy trying to find it, but if you happen on it again, let me know!

(I've REALLY got to unbury the lathe this weekend....)


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Ann, working midnights, my days are a little short of time 
but I will look.
I also have seen these done in santas and snowmen,
a lady close by here use to make them for the christmas craft fair
they were really cute, the santas had all kinds of dif 
looks, like victorian, sweeden, hunter, skiing 
the snowmen mostly were done the same but they were all cute.
hers were about a foot tall,
she also did a little mr and mrs santa, and a little snowman family.
sorry I have no pics.

I think I want a lathe forr my birhtday or christmas,
thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Ann
I've been looking,I can't find the book:shrug:
I know I have still have the book,whatever one it was,
hope I can find it for ya.
just wanted you to know I hadn't forgot you.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> Ann
> I've been looking,I can't find the book:shrug:
> I know I have still have the book,whatever one it was,
> hope I can find it for ya.
> just wanted you to know I hadn't forgot you.


<beam>
thanks for the thoughts! It's okay, this whole thing has sent me on many many websearches now..and I'm finding a ton of things to make. oh woe is me! I probably won't get any of them made 'cuz I'm still getting sidetracked in the SEARCHES!! :rotfl:


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

ann, I guess I have lost my mind....
I have looked for the catalog,
I don't know where I saw it..I'm sorry
I am glad you have found all those sites to 
keep you occupied tho.:sing:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

These characters are gorgeous! From the looks of them, they are assembled from different sizes and shapes of wooden beads, with wooden candlesticks as bases. The paint jobs are amazing! I'd love a Nativity set like this for my house. Then maybe I wouldn't cringe every time my baby Jesus winds up in a fisher-price airplane!


----------

